# no mms on miui 4.04



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

i have flashed and flashed and re-flashed miui on my mesmerize, from stock, from ics build, with and without glitch kernel and every time i end up not being able to send mms and from reading all the threads, miui 5.4 has it fixed and working but i cannot figure this out for the life of me. i would really appreciate some help here

thanks in advance


----------



## blk2dr (May 24, 2012)

What carrier? Have you tried adjusting your apn settings?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## weblexa (Oct 12, 2011)

It's being worked on. I should hopefully have MMS working for tomorrow's release.


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

i figured it out and posted a fix for it


----------

